# Post Deer Season Hunt



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My labby-girls have gotten little training and have spent a lot of time kenneled while I hunted deer nearly every day of the rifle season, so yesterday I rewarded them for their patience with a post deer season, cattail busting, rooster hunt.

We have very few pheasants in the Lake Region, but 4-5 miles of walking sloughs resulted in my gals making 15 flushes, 5 of which were roosters, 2 of which Dad managed to knock down. With an afternoon of hard work, a bunch of flushes, and a couple retrieves, my girls were some happy labs.

Oddly, we ran into a badger who had chosen a thick pile of cattails to lay up in during the day. Josie & Sunny went birdy on the clump and figuring it was a tight holding hen, I walked in to help with the flush. That flat nasty snarl that came out told me it weren't no hen! Having once had to shoot one off my boots for a trespass nowhere near as bad as this, I have no idea how I got the dogs backed off without someone getting shredded...

Anyway, here are my two tired girls post-hunt. The black is Sunny (Gabbriella's Dakota Sunrise) and the yellow is Josie (Jacie's Dakota Gold). Being 6 Josie just doesn't have the motor she used to, and it shows. She looks like she's ready for dinner & a nap. Sunny, being much younger and wrapped more tightly, looks like she's ready to hit a couple more sloughs before the sun goes down...

BTW, in addition to their normal evening ration of Pro Plan, each got half pound of fresh ground venision as a reward...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great job NDT! I know the pooches appreciate the attention!

Mike


----------

